# Favorite budget light 2020



## bykfixer

Sticking with the theme of old school companies who still make low end flashlights I started out the year with an updated one that was first released in 2014, the 3aaa compact checkout counter style Energizer. 

A few years back $2 would get you a 6 LED number that put out about 25 purple lumens until the Fong Ching batteries all leaked and you just tossed it. In 2014 Eveready started putting out single emitter numbers like those that came with carbon zinc batteries and ran about 40 hours while putting out about 50 throwey blumens. 

The new ones from 019 are made by Energizer and put out about 80 throwers and runtime is stated at 55 hours. So figure useable for 8-10 hours before dimming well below the stated output. Fine for a glove box or as a sudden lights out number hanging on a nail or by a door to help you find a longer running flashlight. No dramatic change in output but no more blue hints and more runtime. It says 80 meters but 25 is about it's useable range. 

Runs fine off an 18500 LifePo4 too. So for about $5 for the light and $5 for a pair of solar lamp batteries it'll do in a crunch. 






Comes with a wrist lanyard.


----------



## search_and_rescue

I love it!


----------



## bykfixer

A beam shot




Before





Not too shabby for 80 lumens


----------



## flatline

Energizer used to make a great 1xAA flashlight. Haven't seen in for a while. I assume they no longer make it.


----------



## finn

Convoy S12 2700K. Mainly for the emitter and cell. It's basically an incandescent that hits 100lm/W efficiency and will run almost a month in low or over a day in medium. I've always assumed very warm emitters were a novelty, but it is much less harsh in total darkness, and lights better than most Crees.

Also the rest of the light is simple, compact, durable, and most importantly, serviceable. Lights that are more complex than digital watches are a gimmick in my opinion. And it's not too bad that my favourite light I've ever had cost under 30USD.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

finn said:


> Convoy S12 2700K. Mainly for the emitter and cell.


Did you get the 219C?

\/ cool - thanks *finn*.


----------



## finn

5S8Zh5 said:


> Did you get the 219C?



SST-20


----------



## drexter

I like my  Convoy S2+. It has a good brightness at high setting.


----------



## LED Monkey

drexter said:


> I like my  Convoy S2+. It has a good brightness at high setting.


+
+1 on the S2+ For around $20 bucks I got a multi mode light, neutral color nice tint, nice anodizing, smooth threads and a very nice host overall. Psst, don't let this secret out they'll raise the price.


----------



## bykfixer

My 2020 fave so far has been a punchy little 50 lumen 1x aaa number by Husky from Home Depot. $6 with a battery. Has indestructable features like rubberized head cover but for $6 I won't too upset if a fall down into a 25' manhole breaks it.


----------



## xxo

My nomination for 2020 is a light that has been at or near the top of the budget light heap for a few years now – the Mag ML25, specifically the dual mode 2C version that came out last year. The ML25 is very versatile with the added mode and it still has the outstanding combination of a huge spill with a tight/throwy hot spot – great light at a budget price and still made in the USA!


----------



## bykfixer

2 speed ML25 was a great update. 
Although I rarely use the low it is a nice option. The increased run time was amazing. I never did check to see if it has the rock solid regulation like the gen 1 version though. The couple dozen extra lumens slices through dark noticeably better in side by side with a bigger spot in the middle and brighter spill up close. It's definitely an under rated flashlight. 

Like you said, US assembled, $20……an awesome value in the over crowded world of flashlights.


----------



## ZMZ67

I am not sure I have a favorite for this year yet but that Maglite 2 level 2C is certainly a top pick. I have been a fan of the ML25 2C from the get go and the two level option makes the ML25 a little more versatile without adding complexity. Recently purchased some LSD NiMH C cells largely for the new and old model ML25 2C.


----------



## RedLED

NEBO Big Larry 2.


----------



## flatline

I've been getting a lot of use out of the Energizer 2xAAA penlight. I put some electrical tap around the edge so that it wouldn't throw light out the side. They should have recessed the plastic a bit.


----------



## Timothybil

Lumintop seems to be making a niche for itself in the small low end market. I really like the Tool AA 2.0. With a little shopping around one can find the Nichia version for the higher CRI and warmer CCT, but there is nothing wrong with the Cree version either.
Another contender is the Sofirn BLF C01S. Single AAA, Low-High twisty with a high CRI emitter, and the tail has spots for a circular magnet and/or a trit tube, as well as a lanyard hole. Really nice pocket/key ring light.


----------



## Flying Turtle

I'll have to cast my vote for the Nitecore Tiki LE. It has become my EDC pocket light, and I can't imagine that changing any time soon. Bright, lightweight, and a 1 lumen low that comes on first. While it won't survive much immersion or being run over it seems to offer alot for $20. Hopefully the rechargeable battery will last as long as the one in my old Nitecore Tube.

Geoff


----------



## msmith

Long time lurker here  I personally have a cheap Energizer penlight in the kitchen drawer! Have gotten years of use of it and it's still bright enough in a pinch.


----------



## bykfixer

One I used to like but rarely used is an old Brinkmann MaxFire. A 2x123 number similar to a SureFire G2. The bulb itself is not particularly rare but the way it is assembled is very similar to a SureFire E2 or A2. (ie hard to repair/replace the bulb.) And the assembly itself is practically non existent. The light ran about $12 on eBay a few years back. I had one setting on my bedside table for occasional use. 

One day a few years back I tried a Malkoff module in it and it worked. But I chose to keep it stock. Keep it a 'budget' light configuration. The other day a group buy Malkoff module arrived and it now houses an M61NLLLL module with a nice SST LED at 4000 kelvin. I'd have to say that although the price of the module itself was beyond the parameters of a 'budget' light, it may end up being that $12 MaxFire is my favorite for 2020. It's only May so time will tell.


----------



## flatline

I have a Brinkmann MaxFire on the shelf. A while ago I attempted to get as many non-metal P60 hosts as I could (easily...didn't really hunt for rare or expensive models). I haven't tried it yet with a dropin, but I like the incandescent it came with.


----------



## jrgold

Convoy S2+, about $15. They come with lots of different emitter options, easy to swap parts, and they carry really nicely with 18350 tubes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bykfixer

flatline said:


> I have a Brinkmann MaxFire on the shelf. A while ago I attempted to get as many non-metal P60 hosts as I could (easily...didn't really hunt for rare or expensive models). I haven't tried it yet with a dropin, but I like the incandescent it came with.



I like the bulb it came with as well. It must have been seen as bold back in the day. 
It's why I kept it stock. But now that supplies have dried up it's why I stashed the original bulb assembly recently. The 25 or so lumen 4k drop in aint too far off from the stock look of the beam.


----------



## bykfixer

I ran across a little Husky 1x aaa light I had picked up at the big orange store prior to the big shut down. It's a bit of a Rayovac Indestructable in a smaller platform. 
Nice throwey 50 lumens to out throw the Maglite solitaire but it's bigger due to a rubberized head being nearly as long as the body. The tailcap clicky is a lot like a Microstream if you are familiar with those. Finger tip press required. Being a forward clicky allows momentary activation. Button protrusion and short travel makes it more suitable for tool bag or box carry over trouser pocket carry due to potential unintended activation. No lockout feature. 

It has double o'rings at both ends and both tail cap clicky and front engine can be removed. Cool white beam with a hint of yellow around the spot, yet not some fried egg looking beam. At $6 with an Energizer battery included it's been a nice addition to the world of 1x aaa lighting tools.


----------



## jkqubrrppmwyuslhck

I always keep a few $5 LED flashlights around the house. I'm not relying on them for anything serious, but in a pinch (or a power outage) I at least have a decent gap fill for the time being. Almost any of the back-button store brands that take AA or AAA will work for this!


----------



## iamlucky13

I've got a few nicer lights on the to-buy list, so to avoid irritating my wife with even more new lights, I'm not really dabbling in cheap lights right now.

However, back at Christmas I did grab a 5-pack for $5 of what was advertised as "Buck lights" (company logo is a deer). They're typical keychain lights with a 5mm emitter in them, but running on 3 alkaline button cells, instead of the normal lithium coin cells. This means less battery capacity, but higher output. On fresh batteries I measured around 100mA (more after the emitter swap).

I got these for my young kids because they are colorful, too big to be a choking hazard, appear to be secure (screwed together, so unlikely for them access the battery), and only have momentary on, so they can't waste batteries by leaving them on.

The very first thing I did was replace the standard cool white emitters with high CRI, warm Yuji emitters. Due to the low forward voltage, they actually seem brighter than with the stock LED, despite high CRI usually being less efficient.


----------



## iamlucky13

bykfixer said:


> I ran across a little Husky 1x aaa light I had picked up at the big orange store prior to the big shut down. It's a bit of a Rayovac Indestructable in a smaller platform.
> Nice throwey 50 lumens to out throw the Maglite solitaire but it's bigger due to a rubberized head being nearly as long as the body. The tailcap clicky is a lot like a Microstream if you are familiar with those. Finger tip press required. Being a forward clicky allows momentary activation. Button protrusion and short travel makes it more suitable for tool bag or box carry over trouser pocket carry due to potential unintended activation. No lockout feature.
> 
> It has double o'rings at both ends and both tail cap clicky and front engine can be removed. Cool white beam with a hint of yellow around the spot, yet not some fried egg looking beam. At $6 with an Energizer battery included it's been a nice addition to the world of 1x aaa lighting tools.



I just checked the HD website and don't see this.

50 lumens, single cell but not too small, rubber head, and a forward clicky sounds perfect for an upgrade for my older kid - still not responsible enough to have a brighter light, big enough to hold onto, won't damage our floors when he drops it, and forward clicky is slightly less likely to get left on than a reverse clicky. It would probably need the LED replaced, and I've got some 4000K and 3000K options in my box of parts.


----------



## bykfixer

I went to my local HD yesterday and there were none there either, nor even an empty slot for them.


----------



## Buck91

Budget lights? Easy.

1. Convoy S2+ SST-20/biscotti
2. Thrunite Ti3 NW


----------



## flatline

Buck91 said:


> Budget lights? Easy.
> 
> 1. Convoy S2+ SST-20/biscotti
> 2. Thrunite Ti3 NW



Where do you get the Convoy?

When I've looked at the S2+ in the past, I was never sure what firmware it came with...

--flatline


----------



## Buck91

Just go to the official Convoy store on AE. Simon is very responsive to questions and requested (ie: Can I order this red anodized body with the sst-20 and biscotti?).


----------



## bykfixer

iamlucky13 said:


> I just checked the HD website and don't see this.
> 
> 50 lumens, single cell but not too small, rubber head, and a forward clicky sounds perfect for an upgrade for my older kid - still not responsible enough to have a brighter light, big enough to hold onto, won't damage our floors when he drops it, and forward clicky is slightly less likely to get left on than a reverse clicky. It would probably need the LED replaced, and I've got some 4000K and 3000K options in my box of parts.



Went back to the Home Depot I bought the first one at and they had one left. They also had a 2 cell version that's 80 lumens. Very similar beam etc just 2 cell length.





Here it is versus a triple a minimag


----------



## bykfixer

The Husky aaa lights. 
What the cat saw





The 50 lumen one aint bad at all at tossing a beam. 





The 80 lumen one throws farther. 
Much easier to see in real life than on camera.


----------



## iamlucky13

Thanks bykfixer. I'll just have to take a look the next time I'm at the local Home Depot.


----------



## ubangi

My favorite budget flashlight is the Convoy C8. For about $30 it is hard to beat the performance. ASFLASHLIGHTS has them in stock and local.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

Depends on what you consider a budget light. Here are my top picks:
Flashlight: Bushnell 9 AA 1500 lumen 2 level flashlight ($20)
Lantern: Costco 8 D Enbrighten lantern ($10-$15)
Headlight: Nitecore HA23 headlight ($25)
Floodlight: Husky 1000 lumen 6AA floodlight ($15)

If we're talking really cheap like $5 and under:
Duracell 500 lumen flashlights and headlights from Costco (3 for $15 on sale)
Costco pack of 3AA 500 lumen 3 level (30 lumens warm white, 60, 500 lumens) Cascade Mountain Tech collapsible lanterns ($14 for 3 on sale now)


----------



## bykfixer

The Bushnell lights seem pretty rugged. I've never really put mine through the paces to know but they do feel pretty well built. I knew Bushnell binoculars won't bad at all so I bought some of their smaller flashlights a few years back. 

Before joining here I thought of budget lights as the type of plactic cheapy type you tossed when the battery leaked or bulb blew. $8 or less. The Costco stuff you cite HoF is what I used to think of as a budget light. Those are the type I call "even bad lights aint bad these days" lights, but this thread en-lightened me of lights like Convoy, Sipik, Sofirm etc and with prices like they are even a few Maglite models.


----------



## LanceMoreland

I am not much on buying made in China products these days but I do carry the Ultrafire WB-501's (or the similar WB-502's) in our vehicles. They are pretty good P60 hosts and if someone breaks into the truck I am not out of the cost of a Surefire.


----------



## richbuff

Year 2020 has progressed enough to not be too premature for my vote. So far, Astrolux EC03 gets my vote. Price is practically free, mid size, tons of performance for its size class, attractive looks, plenty of both throw and power for its size, all combine to get my vote. Emisar, Lumintop, Noctigon, Astrolux/Mateminco and Nightwatch are among the areas that I have been concentrating on for the past six months. They have all come out with very attractive and affordable high quality budget class lights. Those five brands, plus Acebeam, Imalent and Nitecore, have been on top of the affordable performance light game.


----------



## CSG

The $17 Desert Tan Olight i3T (sale at Amazon) is at the top of my current list followed closely behind by the $10 Fenix E01 V2 (sale price).


----------



## bykfixer

The V2 is on my list of potential 2020 favorite budget lights. 

Actually it is the only 2020 model light I've bought this year. Every other budget light I've bought this year was 019 or earlier model products.


----------



## CSG

Got my E05's today and while they're an earlier model, damn, they're sweet. Based on how much I like the little Fenix lights, I was hoping to love the Fenix PD36r I got a couple days ago but that damn mode switch up front is no good for stress/tactical use. I fumbled around in the dark quite a bit with it and realized that UI ain't for me. It's going back and I'm probably going to stick with a Surefire G2X LE for that use. Tail switch, two modes - 600 lumens and 15 lumens. Easy-peasy. But these little Fenix lights are the shiz.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

I'll add that the 2500 lumen high/ 200 lumen low 12AA Duracell flashlight from Costco for $25 is looking good on paper for a penny a lumen. Don't have one, but good bang for the buck.


----------



## jrgold

i’m still really liking my copper convoy s2+, nichia 219C, 4000K, 7135*8, biscotti, orange peel reflector








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillinn

Timothybil said:


> Lumintop seems to be making a niche for itself in the small low end market.



Padding to get free ship on Amazon, got this Lumintop EDC01 for $11. Kind of neat, has temporary memory, so not certain, but I think the mode sequence is MHL, ... but that's... O....K. 120Lm max on Cree XP G3 R5, cool white, blue cast. I like the flat matte anno, also comes in pink, cyan, and gold; serialed; Al worm-style body, knurled head, has a TIR lens with a beehive diffuser built-in, comes with split ring and a really decent clip, not the cheap lobster clip shown in Amazon's images. Split ring gets damaged when installing, can see it is a little separated in the last image, so not such a quality split ring. Nice clip tho.


















I think any half-decent light for $11 is my favorite.

This one lives in my battery drawer so I don't have to swap cells in the dark.

Edit: The mode memory on this light is not temporary. Always stays in the last mode used before turned off.


----------



## Buck91

Hooked on Fenix said:


> I'll add that the 2500 lumen high/ 200 lumen low 12AA Duracell flashlight from Costco for $25 is looking good on paper for a penny a lumen. Don't have one, but good bang for the buck.



If you only care about $/lm maybe but all in all it’s a a very cheap light and leaves a LOT to be desired.


----------



## cratz2

They aren't my most used lights, but the Convoy S2+ and the C8 are awfully nice for the little $$$.


----------



## chillinn

Discovered late and immediately ordered a Lumintop FW1A w/ SST-20 4000K high CRI emitter from Illumn, w/ discount provided on the sales page ~$35, got the $5 18350 tube with it, maybe on the high end of "budget," but not for what you get: FET+7+1 driver, Andúril interface, smooth ramping (or stepped ramping configurable), reverse or forward clicky configurable (piston), LVP, battery check accurate to 0.1V, supposedly ~700Lm but seems a lot brighter to me (w/ XP-L 1200Lm). My Zebralight SC5c II is getting jealous.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

Hooked on Fenix said:


> I'll add that the 2500 lumen high/ 200 lumen low 12AA Duracell flashlight from Costco for $25 is looking good on paper for a penny a lumen. Don't have one, but good bang for the buck.


Right now, this light is $18.


----------



## bykfixer

My most used budget light for 2020 had been an Energizer 2aa from the grocery store check out aisle but the switch has started getting flakey after a couple of years. In other words it's turning into a whack-a-palm number. That's so 1970's so the Husky light(s) mentioned above are the table top lights reached for the most. So far so good. 

The Fenix E01v2 is collecting dust as a warm Yuji'd Sofirm is preferred at 2am. I really thought I'd use the V2 a lot but so far not really. Nice light and all, but my eyeballs are starting to prefer a warm tint in low light needs now that a few makers are coming out with more realistic incan mimics.


----------



## greenpondmike

I guess the fenix E01V2.0 is mine and my brother in law's edc for now. I think it is a lot of light for the $. I still use my incan solitaire for bedtime, so really I like that warm low lumen glow also.
I wouldn't mind having a C01 with a warm tint, but I feel like my quiver is full at 25 flashlights (I finally counted them). 
Good to see you back on here chillinn.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Dropping in with yet another vote for the Convoy S2+. In my case, black with a warm SST20 and Biscotti. A little throwy with a reflector, but definitely usable, and it looks so clean, like a professional's tool.


----------



## Buck91

Jean-Luc Descarte said:


> Dropping in with yet another vote for the Convoy S2+. In my case, black with a warm SST20 and Biscotti. A little throwy with a reflector, but definitely usable, and it looks so clean, like a professional's tool.



This is an absolutely stellar budget light. If I wasn’t so spoiled that would be *almost* the only light I would really need.


----------



## flatline

I've been enjoying the Fenix e12 v2.0 I purchased a couple of weeks ago. my only complaint is that the 2-way clip is too narrow in both directions to be a good clip in either direction. Would have preferred a 1-way clip that was actually wide enough to clip in my jeans front pocket.

But it's amazing how small it is for a 1xAA flashlight. It replaced a 1xAAA as my backup since it was barely bigger.

--flatline


----------



## Lynx_Arc

Not sure if I got this late 2019 or early 2020 but I have 2 favorite budget lights I got since then.
First a Sofirn SP32 V2 neutral white with 3000mah battery. I got it for a bargain price of about $18, now it is closer to $30.
Second light is a Chinese COB/XPE/UV 18650 light that looks sort of like a square single cell power bank. The XPE (Chinese clone LED) is useful but unimpressive perhaps 100 lumens a decent optical beam that throws well enough. The UV light has 2 chip LEDs and is not too bright I haven't found a use for it yet. What I truly like is the round COB LED about the size of a nickel that has 2 modes a High/Low I just it as a pocket flood light often. It has 2 magnets on it one on the bottom end and the other on the clip itself and I stick it on a metal filing cabinet or the fridge so I know where it is. I paid about $8 for it and it does contain an 18650 cell but isn't (normally) designed to be replaceable. It has built in charging and I figure it probably is about 1000-1500mah battery. Only one place on Ebay seems to sell this light I may get a second one and see if I can take it apart and see if I can swap in a larger capacity 18650 cell.


----------



## desmobob

Cheap but great lights: Lumintop Tool AA 2.0 in XP-L Hi and Nichia 219c -- twenty bucks. Love 'em!
Decent cheap lights: Wowtac A2 18650 headlamp and Wowtac W1 16340 EDC light -- each including USB-chargeable battery for twenty bucks.

Maybe the cheapest way to get a great light: 
Converted an old SureFire 6P incan I already had to multi-mode LED for six dollars with cheap drop-in from BatteryJunction. (Then added a nice McClicky tailswitch for another $11 bucks.)


----------



## bykfixer

Late in the year I have a new vote for favorite light of the year in the budget range, but it's not a 2020 light so it may not qualify. The 37 lumen Maglite solitaire for $11 from 2012.

A site called 1 Lumen dot com mentions Lumintop lights as some of their 2020 favorites.


----------



## xxo

Maybe the 37 lumen Solitaire is becoming a cult classic?


----------



## bykfixer

Soon they'll be like a Z59 tailcap double x. As rare as an honest politician.


----------



## Buck91

What’s the big deal about the 37lm solitaire?


----------



## xxo

Buck91 said:


> What’s the big deal about the 37lm solitaire?



Bykfixer sums it up pretty good here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/v...n-once-again&p=5423776&viewfull=1#post5423776


----------



## hsa

I've spent all this money on flashlights and it turns out the free one is a cult classic. What a great hobby.


----------



## Burgess

Great Respect for my Sofirn C01S
(1xAAA) two-mode twisty lights.

Luminus SST20 high CRI 4000°K 
emitter is beautiful.

TIR reflector gives a (for me) *PERFECT* beam !

3 Lumen low (comes on first)
and
90 Lumen high
are both *very* useful modes for me.

10 Bucks on Amazon,
in several lovely colors.

:twothumbs
_


----------



## bykfixer

In many cases these days you can get a lot of value with a $10 flashlight.
Great respect for the 1x aaa sofirn. 
And that SST has an old school way with a modern output. 

I lucked up and caught a C01 yuji in the second hand market and use it whenever manuvering through the house when the lights are out. I may have to try that C01S. I'm intrigued by the TIR idea.


----------



## gurdygurds

Favorite budget light of the year for me is the good Ol’ Photon Freedom. Love the instant high,instant low, and ramping UI on this tiny and inexpensive light. I always switch to a single 2032 battery for the longer runtime.


----------



## Burgess

Same here !

And I've always wished LRI would come out
with a "Magnum" model, using TWO 2032 cells ! ! !

Best of Both Worlds !

:twothumbs
_


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

Enbrighten 650 lumen Rechargeable l.e.d. lantern and power bank ($20 at Costco). Has a 4400 mAh li-ion battery built in with the option of using 3Ds for extended runtimes or when the rechargeable battery dies. Has a 1 amp USB port for charging devices. Has a 4000K color temperature l.e.d. and the light has a dimmer. Has a nice carabiner type handle for easy hanging. Has a battery level and charge indicator. Seems like a great light for emergencies and regular use as well as long term campouts. You don't have to wait for it to charge if the battery is dead. Just pop in 3Ds (if they aren't already loaded in). On long trips, you could solar charge the battery and use the 3Ds when you need longer runtimes from night to night after the li-ion is drained (limiting the use of disposable batteries while maintaining long runtimes).


----------



## Timothybil

My favorite would have to be the Sofirn C01S, followed by the C01. Sofirnlight is currently selling the C01 for $3.99 USD. You can't get much more budget than that. I ordered some for my grandsons.


----------



## Katherine Alicia

My vote would have to be for the Manker E02II (warm white), I feel in love instantly with it and it`s been my EDC ever since


----------



## bykfixer

I want to say the Sophia C01 is my favorite 2020 model year budget light because it gets used so often. I wake before sunup and it lights my way to the coffee pot. But it being a niche light that only gets used in total darkness makes me prefer the E01v2 as the favorite because it can do that and scan my back yard or actually light up stuff the inside of pipes in daytime. 

Yet I bought 10 Sophias and only one E01v2……

So I'll go with my BiC lighter again this year.


----------



## J!m

Well, I haven't posted here for the better part of a decade I think... I was researching rechargeable D cells, for my Sony D5M cassette player/recorder, and wound up here again. Some great battery reviews in here guys!

Anyway, to the topic: On page 2 (I think) the Husky light shown (2-AAA 80-Lumen model) is one I had for a few years. Being Husky, when the cell spring snapped off inside, I brought it to the local store for replacement. Yeah, no dice. It seems now, Husky tools are warranted via the website (direct from "husky") and not via the store. This goes for the hand tools as well. Big let down.

Anyway, I needed another light for work. So, I went to the tool section and found the same Husky light again. I forgot the price, but under $20 here. Next to it, was a nice looking penlight by Milwaukee. This is $20, uses 2-AAA batteries and is AWESOME. The light is (their words) "HD light", and I have to say, the color rendition is really excellent. Good mix of spot and flood, with no "obvious" hotspot; so the reflector is good. I use it all the time at work, to light up inside an enclosure, but it also throws to the roof of the building to check pipes or whatever. It does not alter the color of wires, which is important when there are a lot of them... Very solid feel to the case, which is a matte black anodize. Has a steel pocket clip with good spring.

Check it out!


----------



## Lynx_Arc

J!m said:


> Well, I haven't posted here for the better part of a decade I think... I was researching rechargeable D cells, for my Sony D5M cassette player/recorder, and wound up here again. Some great battery reviews in here guys!
> 
> Anyway, to the topic: On page 2 (I think) the Husky light shown (2-AAA 80-Lumen model) is one I had for a few years. Being Husky, when the cell spring snapped off inside, I brought it to the local store for replacement. Yeah, no dice. It seems now, Husky tools are warranted via the website (direct from "husky") and not via the store. This goes for the hand tools as well. Big let down.
> 
> Anyway, I needed another light for work. So, I went to the tool section and found the same Husky light again. I forgot the price, but under $20 here. Next to it, was a nice looking penlight by Milwaukee. This is $20, uses 2-AAA batteries and is AWESOME. The light is (their words) "HD light", and I have to say, the color rendition is really excellent. Good mix of spot and flood, with no "obvious" hotspot; so the reflector is good. I use it all the time at work, to light up inside an enclosure, but it also throws to the roof of the building to check pipes or whatever. It does not alter the color of wires, which is important when there are a lot of them... Very solid feel to the case, which is a matte black anodize. Has a steel pocket clip with good spring.
> 
> Check it out!


You want to know what is funny? I had a Husky 2 inch pipe cutter and took it to Home Depot to get replaced and they told me (at that time) they no longer sold it and I had to contact Husky for replacement. I went online and found their phone number and called them up.
Guess who answered? Home Depot
I told them what my problem as and a week and a half or so later a brand new one showed up in the mail.


----------



## Stress_Test

Well, I didn't buy much of anything this year (just two). The first was that Energizer 6AA tri-led light; can't remember what it's called. I had decided that I needed a "blaster" light that used AA cells, but didn't want to break the bank. Surprise, found this light at the store for something like 20 bucks. I scoffed at the claimed "1200 lumens" or whatever it was, but I figured it'd still be pretty powerful.

Got home and compared it to an older SolarForce XM-L dropin, powered by 2 li-ion. The Energizer light CRUSHED the XM-L. I was shocked! All that for $20 and it's neutral white too!!

My only other light for 2020 is one I just ordered today: A Lumintop EDC01. I realized I don't have very much in the AAA format, so I've been looking around for a little while. Amazon had this light for $10 and I was already ordering something else, so I thought what the heck, I'll try it. 

The Energizer light will probably still be my favorite of the two, however


----------



## Buck91

While the Sofirn twins, the c01 and c01s are all the rage (and rightly so) there is another that’s using in plain sight. Thrunite has been closing out the xpg2 based Ti3 v2. Fantastic little light. Nice low moon mode, nice bright high and no memory! Plus it’s super easy to swap on your choice of 3535 LED.


----------



## jabe1

I just purchased a Wowtac a2s headlamp and I can’t believe what you can get for about $25 (sale, usually $30). 
The silicone holder edges are a little sharp, but that can be cured. Besides that it’s an amazing value, even without the sale.
I think Amazon is giving 20% off right now.


----------



## Rod911

Haven't bought a light for at least 5 years (with the exception of a cheap, COB-type, rechargeable light in the last year), but got an Astrolux FT03 using an XHP50.2 LED in neutral white (5700K) and (not so budget in my opinion), Astrolux MF01 Mini Copper with XPL-HI LEDs (5000K).

I wanted something that was bright, can be recharged and used a 26650 cell. These two seemed to fit the bill and were within my budget. 

Nice to see that things have moved forward since I last looked at LED lights back in 2015.


----------



## bpbpoo

well hot dang. I had no idea there was a SST20 4000k equiped light to be found so inexpensive. Just grabbed one of those C01S's off of amazon!


----------



## Stress_Test

Same here. I like the Lumintop EDC01 as an indoor/car/closeup light, with the diffused TIR lens, but the mode memory is a bit bothersome on a twisty light.

I've got an orange C01s arriving soon; wanted to try out the throw-oriented TIR on that light, and the 4000k color temp was icing on the cake!


----------



## Paul6ppca

I bought a Lumintop tool AA in white on Black Friday sale for $15. 
Very nice light bright on 14500 usb battery! Tail cap even glows using lion battery!
It’s very light weight and slim, with four modes. I’m liking it with my Ti tool aaa. 
Considering the Ti tool AA[emoji51]


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Stress_Test said:


> Same here. I like the Lumintop EDC01 as an indoor/car/closeup light, with the diffused TIR lens, but the mode memory is a bit bothersome on a twisty light.
> 
> I've got an orange C01s arriving soon; wanted to try out the throw-oriented TIR on that light, and the 4000k color temp was icing on the cake!


The new version Tool AAA now comes with the same pebbled TIR and mode memory as the EDC01, if you can digest mode memory better on a clicky torch :thumbsup:


----------



## boo5ted

Paul6ppca said:


> Considering the Ti tool AA[emoji51]




Do it! It's an awesome light, mine gets edc duty all the time.


----------



## Afraid.of.dark

What flashlight has the warm color light, uses a single 18650, has decent illumination and is a budget option? 
That would probably be my pick


----------



## Katherine Alicia

Afraid.of.dark said:


> What flashlight has the warm color light, uses a single 18650, has decent illumination and is a budget option?
> That would probably be my pick




the Convoy S2+ can be had in all sorts of color temps really, 2700k for about $20 suit you?


----------



## Afraid.of.dark

Katherine Alicia said:


> the Convoy S2+ can be had in all sorts of color temps really, 2700k for about $20 suit you?



Is this the one you are talking about? https://www.amazon.com/Convoy-Green-5Modes-Flashlight-Design/dp/B075MYGXM3
It looks great and it seems to have a perfect EDC size. I also love the green color.. Thanks for your recommendation 😅


----------



## Katherine Alicia

it is the same light yes, but it`s probably twice the price on there as other places I`v seen in the past, those go down to 3200k which also a nice warm light too so just in case you can`t get a 2700k exactly 

this is what I mean: https://uk.banggood.com/Convoy-S2+-....html?cur_warehouse=CN&ID=515361&rmmds=search


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte

Afraid.of.dark said:


> Is this the one you are talking about? https://www.amazon.com/Convoy-Green-5Modes-Flashlight-Design/dp/B075MYGXM3
> It looks great and it seems to have a perfect EDC size. I also love the green color.. Thanks for your recommendation 😅



That's almost exactly it! Though I recommend you buy it from the AliExpress store, it's much cheaper and you can ask for the LED you want. The 2700K SST20 is lovely in it IMO, though it may be a bit too throwy for others.


----------



## Buck91

Definitely buy through the convoy store on AliExpress. Simon will do some limited options like swap SMO for OP reflector if you message him.


----------



## Afraid.of.dark

Thanks for the tip! I didn't know the AliExpress is a recommended shop 😅 
Usually I would stay away from those shops. I will search for the specific seller you recommended 😄


----------



## WarriorOfLight

My favorite budget light 2020 is the bare Aluminium Rotary. The upper light is Aluminium, the lower is Titanium.

[FONT=&quot]




[/FONT]


----------



## bykfixer

After giving it much thought, my favorite 2020 model budget light would be the Fenix E01v2 simply because it is more versatile to my situation than a Sofirn C01. That and my C01 was replaced by a double a light as the night stand light. A double A light is a bit easier to find when fumbling in the dark. 

The Huskys in post 31 ended up being used the most often. But not being regulated by the close of the year the 1 cell one was getting fairly dim. The 2 cell one was replaced by a warm aaa minimag so perhaps that was actually my favorite light of the year even though it's an 017 or 018 model.


----------



## Mgizler

D4v2 for me


----------



## elzilcho

WarriorOfLight said:


> My favorite budget light 2020 is the bare Aluminium Rotary. The upper light is Aluminium, the lower is Titanium.




That picture has me kicking myself for missing the nekkid Al run.

The only budget-category light I got in 2020 was a titanium Olight i3T and it's a bit of a disappointment. Looks like the Microstream still stands as my favorite budget light, even though it's a couple years old.


----------



## KG_Tuning

Sofirn IF25 hands down


----------



## Scotty321

So far, my favorite budget light is the Coast Polysteel 700 (with sidelight). Not something I would EDC, but I've used it on occasion for working on my vehicle at night and for some general duty... props to the focusable Coast headlamp I used for doing some renovation on my kitchen when the power was out and supplementary duty for upgrading the insulation in my attic.


----------



## Burgess

Katherine Alicia said:


> My vote would have to be for the Manker E02II (warm white),
> I feel in love instantly with it and it`s been my EDC ever since



Based upon your high praise, I ordered this one (in lovely Sand color),
along with their E03Hmk2 in Red, also NW tint).


Received 'em today, 13 days later, direct from China.
Even with yesterday's federal holiday !
Not bad at ALL, for China shipments.


VERY impressed with them Both !

Love the way I can easily choose from
6 different levels of " Moon mode " !
(which is usually my most-used level)

Nice beam, nice workmanship, nice interface !

Thank You for the Tip !

:twothumbs
_


----------



## ateupwithgolf

KG_Tuning said:


> Sofirn IF25 hands down



Just got the 4000K version today, love love the tint, makes me question every 6500K light I have. The knurling isn't as fancy but for the $, it's a super light.


----------



## lustforlumens

My favorite budget light is a fenix ld30 with a heavily stretched thyrm ring


----------



## RWT1405

I bought several Rayovac 350 lmn Virtually "Indestructible" 2-AA (DIY2AA-BXTB) that I got on sale during Black Friday/Cyber Monday sales (one or the other), for Christmas presents.

I removed the Rayovac AA's, put in Lithium AA's, and everyone that got them, LOVES them (so far anyway)!


----------



## NiOOH

It's got to be the Convoy M21A, SST40 for me. Good light for not a lot of money.


----------



## snakebite

hard to beat a convoy s2+
reliable,easy to repair if it ever does fail,and often on sale under $10.
easy to hotrod too.


----------



## BigusLightus

Mag ML50L for twenty bucks on sale at Wally's is tough to beat. I have one that I already like so I bought two for gifts. The other is the Convoy C8 and C8+. Lots of throw for the dollar.


----------



## Buck91

BigusLightus said:


> Mag ML50L for twenty bucks on sale at Wally's is tough to beat. I have one that I already like so I bought two for gifts. The other is the Convoy C8 and C8+. Lots of throw for the dollar.




Can't go wrong with Convoy, can you? I really like the S2+ with SST20 and OP reflector for general use. The C8+ just feels like such a legit light in the hand, too. I have a desert sand ano from a couple years ago that have a wonderfully grippy matte finish. Just picked up a new one to build with a high amp driver and 3500k LH351D so we will see how that turns out! THe nwer one is sand ano as well, but doesn't seem to have that special something the older one has with its extra matte texture.


----------

